# Opinions on this please?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A friend of my daughter has spotted this Pilote for 1991 on E-bay

Pilote 780

it looks good to me - has anybody had one of these, or is the seller on here??? I have advised him to go for it, assuming he looks at it first!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks OK in the pics, and not a bad price really.

But I'd check everything is working properly not just that they turn on and off, fill the water tank, run all the taps, heat the water, make sure all the hot taps get hot water, drive it at least 20 or more miles up hill and down, over potholes, , check the brakes, every electric item including EHU, don't miss anything out.

Kev.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Although images can be deceiving, it does look as though this has been looked after. I'd say it's worth a careful look, if not to far away, complete with a damp meter at the ready.

We once travelled all the way to Stirling from Peterborough, to look at a Konti.
This journey was made upon the assurance from the owner, that "it wasn't to be missed". I only spent 5 minutes on it before we walked away. The door frame was rotten from the bottom upwards. Not to be missed.........my a##e. 
:x 

Jock.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Why not give Hayes Leisure a ring? Either at the Midlands branch, or Bath.

Sounds a bit cheeky I know, but as Pilote dealers you can ask about any known issues with this model.

I have always found Hayes to be very friendly and helpful, especially Lee or Mike at Bath.

After all if you did buy it you will probably need spares etc at some stage.

Worth a try.

Bath is 01225 858290

HTH
Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, will pass on the comments! And I will fill him in on Hayes - I've found them to be very useful for parts etc on mine 8) .

There's a couple of "older" Pilotes in the latest MMM, but not this one, and they are more expensive. It looks a good "starter" van, and as long as it's sound, they're not likely to lose a great deal.
Mind you, once they've had a Pilote A class, they'll be hard pressed to find anything better :wink: We haven't yet!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Mind you, once they've had a Pilote A class, they'll be hard pressed to find anything better :wink: We haven't yet!!


Och away wi yae. Yer dreamin man. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'd also make sure there is no outstanding debt on it. Le crunch and all that?

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you, once they've had a Pilote A class, they'll be hard pressed to find anything better :wink: We haven't yet!!
> ...


you Hymer owners are all the same!!


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Not a bad price? How do you know? 
It's an auction - the £7k is the minimum starting price.

And how would you "check everythings working properly" then. when you're buying unseen?
And it's non refundable too - if 'no returns' means that.



Kev_Behr said:


> It looks OK in the pics, and not a bad price really.
> 
> But I'd check everything is working properly not just that they turn on and off, fill the water tank, run all the taps, heat the water, make sure all the hot taps get hot water, drive it at least 20 or more miles up hill and down, over potholes, , check the brakes, every electric item including EHU, don't miss anything out.
> 
> Kev.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

time-traveller said:


> Not a bad price? How do you know?


Opinion?



time-traveller said:


> It's an auction - the £7k is the minimum starting price


So not a bad starting price.



time-traveller said:


> And how would you "check everythings working properly" then. when you're buying unseen?


Go and see it before buying it.



time-traveller said:


> And it's non refundable too - if 'no returns' means that


That's why you go & see it before buying it.

Dougie.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

no reserve so a possible £7k buying price, and we are are we :lol: :roll: 
simon


----------



## woody1973 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Happy Pilote owner. Ten pound on the way!*

Thanks for you advice with the Pilote. Went to see it a week last Sunday and decided to buy it straight away. We got it for just under 8k, so not sure if its a bargain but seemed a lot for the money.

We're planning our first trip this weekend to have 'a play' to see if we can remember what everything does. We had the electrics looked at all fine, only place that shows any damp is the corner by the driver. I think that might be down to sleeping arrangements and too much heavy breathing!

Plenty of receipts and new cambelt, tensioners and diesel pump beginning of last year. Runs well sits at 70 comfortably, but probably won't be doing that speed regularly around North Wales.

Will let you know how we get on after this weekend

Woody


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Dougie,

I only just spotted that post, there's always one. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done Woody, hope it serves you well.

BTW, what is it that is stuck to the oven door :? 

Kev.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Enjoy using it, the exterior looks OK, if the interior is similar you will have a good vehicle.

Do agree about not sitting at 70 around North Wales though!!


----------

